# Finding new competition horse



## Eventmum (7 March 2016)

Has anyone any advice on how to find the 'holy grail' a genuine small horse capable of BE90 now and 100 in future, that is good to handle and actually likes people. 

Due to injury of much loved event horse we unexpectedly found ourselves looking for another horse. Oh boy, i had forgotten what a minefield this is; we have driven miles, seen horses that dont resemble the photo/video let alone the description which in some cases was far from the reality. We have been presented with everything from nice horses, but which wouldnt actually have ability to do UA odes, to very highly strung horses that rider chose not to even get on . We have looked privately and at dealers (something i was very wary of). Now with numerous viewings and failed vettings behind us, and with  the event season underway desperation is setting in. We have reasonable budget but not enormous and a rider that is very experienced and willing to school on, but still no luck.


----------



## TGM (7 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Has anyone any advice on how to find the 'holy grail' a genuine small horse capable of BE90 now and 100 in future, that is good to handle and actually likes people. 

Due to injury of much loved event horse we unexpectedly found ourselves looking for another horse. Oh boy, i had forgotten what a minefield this is; we have driven miles, seen horses that dont resemble the photo/video let alone the description which in some cases was far from the reality. We have been presented with everything from nice horses, but which wouldnt actually have ability to do UA odes, to very highly strung horses that rider chose not to even get on . We have looked privately and at dealers (something i was very wary of). Now with numerous viewings and failed vettings behind us, and with  the event season underway desperation is setting in. We have reasonable budget but not enormous and a rider that is very experienced and willing to school on, but still no luck.
		
Click to expand...

We found one six years ago who has been fab and was only the second horse we tried!  Took my daughter from low key pc events to successfully competing BE Novice and has qualified Badminton Grassroots, BE100u18 etc.  

I wonder if you aren't being fussy enough about what horses you view, as although we only viewed two horses I did discard a lot at the advert stage!  The horse we bought had never evented before but had showjumped so we knew he had jumping ability and we took him to a XC course to see what his attitude was to water, ditches etc.

I've found it often not what they say in the advert that is important, it is what they don't say!  The omissions are usually the animal's weak spot!


----------



## Shay (7 March 2016)

Have you tried your local BE academy trainer?  This is the sort of horse that often comes on the market when young owner goes to Uni.  

Anything that has "holy grail" attached to it -understandably! - tends to go through word of mouth only.  Thinking back I only bought one competition horse through an advert - everything else was word of mouth and usually through trainers or other BE contacts.

The alternative it to create the horse yourself.  We have something fitting that description now - but it took us nearly 3 years to make him.  (And he is the one I bought through an advert..) And not for sale!


----------



## Eventmum (7 March 2016)

I don't think we are fussy as have actually found some only for them to fail the vet.  We aren't necessarily looking for finished article, we have already taken one horse to Badminton Grassroots who had done very little before he had him, but he had the right attributes and importantly the right attitude and yes it took about three years However this time round rider wants to be able to compete at BE90 straightaway and work up from there.  

We avidly read between the lines in ads and ask numerous questions before we view (I agree its whats not in ad that's as important as what is) but still find that some people's perception of their horse somewhat exceeds the reality.  Have tried word of mouth, trainer, farrier etc again with no luck.  I know we are being specific but this is intended to be a long term horse so we want to get it right. Guess just getting a bit despondent.

Anyone recommend a good dealer in the south west?


----------



## madlady (7 March 2016)

It might be worth contacting Liz from Blue Moon Eventing - she specifically produces young horses to event.

She did used to be based South but has moved to Ireland but I know she still has contacts and may know of someone who you can contact.


----------



## Llee94 (7 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			I don't think we are fussy as have actually found some only for them to fail the vet.  We aren't necessarily looking for finished article, we have already taken one horse to Badminton Grassroots who had done very little before he had him, but he had the right attributes and importantly the right attitude and yes it took about three years However this time round rider wants to be able to compete at BE90 straightaway and work up from there.  

We avidly read between the lines in ads and ask numerous questions before we view (I agree its whats not in ad that's as important as what is) but still find that some people's perception of their horse somewhat exceeds the reality.  Have tried word of mouth, trainer, farrier etc again with no luck.  I know we are being specific but this is intended to be a long term horse so we want to get it right. Guess just getting a bit despondent.

Anyone recommend a good dealer in the south west?
		
Click to expand...

How about MGH sport horses run by Lucy Wiegersma and Padraig McCarthy? They always seem to have lovely horses when I see them out competing. I know somebody who bought a really nice youngster from them at BE90/100 level and within a few seasons he was competing at 2* with her.


----------



## Charlie007 (7 March 2016)

Tanya Bridgeman has a nice one currently for sale


----------



## monte1 (7 March 2016)

you could try , Shane Walsh Equestrian ?
he has some lovely youngsters, a couple of people  I know bought from him and are very pleased.


----------



## ihatework (7 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			I don't think we are fussy as have actually found some only for them to fail the vet.  We aren't necessarily looking for finished article, we have already taken one horse to Badminton Grassroots who had done very little before he had him, but he had the right attributes and importantly the right attitude and yes it took about three years However this time round rider wants to be able to compete at BE90 straightaway and work up from there.  

We avidly read between the lines in ads and ask numerous questions before we view (I agree its whats not in ad that's as important as what is) but still find that some people's perception of their horse somewhat exceeds the reality.  Have tried word of mouth, trainer, farrier etc again with no luck.  I know we are being specific but this is intended to be a long term horse so we want to get it right. Guess just getting a bit despondent.

Anyone recommend a good dealer in the south west?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose if you want something you can be pretty sure you can hop straight on and off you go then you will need a reasonable budget. 

In terms of dealers / agents - Tom Serle might be with a look? He usually has some ready to go. Otherwise there is Penhills although they may be younger/greener.

I'd ditto TGM and it might be worth looking at SJers some make the transition very easily and they are generally cheaper than eventers at the lower levels.


----------



## cundlegreen (7 March 2016)

ihatework said:



			I suppose if you want something you can be pretty sure you can hop straight on and off you go then you will need a reasonable budget. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I've probably got what you want, but will get her out BE first to put value on her. She should be up to 100's by the summer the way she's going. Of course, nobody ever knows what a vetting might bring up. Can you not compromise if you find something that ticks most of the boxes? I suppose it must come down to price as well.


----------



## rsw200 (7 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Has anyone any advice on how to find the 'holy grail' a genuine small horse capable of BE90 now and 100 in future, that is good to handle and actually likes people. 

Due to injury of much loved event horse we unexpectedly found ourselves looking for another horse. Oh boy, i had forgotten what a minefield this is; we have driven miles, seen horses that dont resemble the photo/video let alone the description which in some cases was far from the reality. We have been presented with everything from nice horses, but which wouldnt actually have ability to do UA odes, to very highly strung horses that rider chose not to even get on . We have looked privately and at dealers (something i was very wary of). Now with numerous viewings and failed vettings behind us, and with  the event season underway desperation is setting in. We have reasonable budget but not enormous and a rider that is very experienced and willing to school on, but still no luck.
		
Click to expand...



I had the exact same issue in December when looking for a solid BE90/100 horse that had lovely character and established enough to take out and have fun with. I thought we had a very reasonable budget but most people (particularly dealers wanted excess of 10/12k) and our max was 7.5k. After viewing  15 horses, travelling many miles and one failed vetting later I have now found my dream horse and entered our first BE90 in two weeks. Don't give up on your search yet, as I was very close to it and vowed she was the last one I would view as was just sick of the disappointment but guess it all worked out in the end! 
My advice would be keep savvy and read between the lines of what the owner tell you but ultimately just go with your gut feeling after you have called/viewed videos as to whether you should go try or not. I got  quick to rule out horses that at the beginning I may have considered but grew to know exactly what I was after and I didn't want to waste the owners or my time. Stay true to what you know you are looking for but be open minded as no horse is perfect and there is always a compromise to be had- for me it was the fact I had wanted a gelding but she is very unmareish and her slightly patchy XC record at Novice level but hoping by dropping her down a level and lots more schooling we can crack that! I think that it is crucial they have a nice temperate and a solid history and the rest is just down to the feeling you get when you try them and if you click!
Good luck with the search, don't give up yet! The right one is just around the corner


----------



## Batgirl (7 March 2016)

Hazel Towers has one that has 2* evented and is for sale because it won't go higher than that, very much capable of what you ask but not what she wants, it is a fab boy! Very reasonably priced!


----------



## wench (7 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Has anyone any advice on how to find the 'holy grail' a genuine small horse capable of BE90 now and 100 in future, that is good to handle and actually likes people. 

Due to injury of much loved event horse we unexpectedly found ourselves looking for another horse. Oh boy, i had forgotten what a minefield this is; we have driven miles, seen horses that dont resemble the photo/video let alone the description which in some cases was far from the reality. We have been presented with everything from nice horses, but which wouldnt actually have ability to do UA odes, to very highly strung horses that rider chose not to even get on . We have looked privately and at dealers (something i was very wary of). Now with numerous viewings and failed vettings behind us, and with  the event season underway desperation is setting in. We have reasonable budget but not enormous and a rider that is very experienced and willing to school on, but still no luck.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one that pretty much meets that description for £1500. Had a few problems that needed ironing out. And I needed to learn how to ride her. If I had more time and money would no doubt be more than capable of be100. Ex showjumper


----------



## spacefaer (7 March 2016)

Try Tom Searle  he's got a couple of really nice junior horses at the moment.  Charlton Sport Horses


----------



## Eventmum (8 March 2016)

Thanks all, would have considered a mare (as they seem cheaper) but no mares on our yard. WIll try the dealer suggestions made and keep on trying. Have considered an irish trip if anyone can recommend a good reputable irish dealer to contact.


----------



## elliefiz (8 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Thanks all, would have considered a mare (as they seem cheaper) but no mares on our yard. WIll try the dealer suggestions made and keep on trying. Have considered an irish trip if anyone can recommend a good reputable irish dealer to contact.
		
Click to expand...

Talk to Rafael Sanctuary, All Star Eventing who is in Ireland and always has nice horses for sale. Or Fred Scala who has relocated from Ireland to the UK and is bringing over nice horses to sell. Both are young event riders with good eye for a horse and am sure would be able to find something to fit the budget. Or there is a lady in Ireland, Irene Lawlor, she finds nice horses. She found Sarah Ennis's Stellor Rebound who has been selected for Rio so I think it's fair to say she can spot a good one!


----------



## VRIN (8 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Thanks all, would have considered a mare (as they seem cheaper) but no mares on our yard. WIll try the dealer suggestions made and keep on trying. Have considered an irish trip if anyone can recommend a good reputable irish dealer to contact.
		
Click to expand...

Would thoroughly recommend a trip to Ireland. I did this after a similar experience to yours and if looking again would definitely make this my first option. If you go through a good dealer you will see loads - all matching up to your expectations...


----------



## Eventmum (9 March 2016)

Thanks all, hopefully the right horse is out there and we will keep looking;  In the meantime heres my round up of the fun of buying. Sorry if sounds a little sceptical but after three months of this lets just say nothing surprises me now!!

 Now routinely googling mobile numbers on ads listed as private and frequently find the number against loads of ads for other horses, my favourite so far is a linked ad that stated 'lots of others available please ring', its just misleading and wrong to portray as private when clearly not the case and personally thats enough to put me off. 

And dont get me started on the sellers who dont answer the phone or place an ad and then say not around for viewing at weekends, I can understand professionals who are out competing or teaching but these are supposedly private ads (umm think we covered that one above)  after all odd not being available at weekends as thats when us hard working  people (who work to pay for our hobby) are likely to want to view. 

Then there are the horses that have competed and been regularly placed but no trace of them anywhere on internet under any name. Nor the supposed rider either in some cases.

Horse did xyz in Ireland but not quite sure how as seems to have difficulty doing just x now.

Done a training show... cant fathom this one cos surely either training or a show?. And of courseit  did really well.

Any finally the last one rider found she liked when we googled we found some very unsettling information about the sellers!! 

Thank God for the internet, it has made it harder for the scammers and liars and cheats to succeed.

Oh well back to the computer to see if any other possibles have been listed.


----------



## wench (9 March 2016)

Think training shows are a bit of an "Irish" thing


----------



## cundlegreen (10 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Thanks all, hopefully the right horse is out there and we will keep looking;  In the meantime heres my round up of the fun of buying. Sorry if sounds a little sceptical but after three months of this lets just say nothing surprises me now!!

 Now routinely googling mobile numbers on ads listed as private and frequently find the number against loads of ads for other horses, my favourite so far is a linked ad that stated 'lots of others available please ring', its just misleading and wrong to portray as private when clearly not the case and personally thats enough to put me off. 

And dont get me started on the sellers who dont answer the phone or place an ad and then say not around for viewing at weekends, I can understand professionals who are out competing or teaching but these are supposedly private ads (umm think we covered that one above)  after all odd not being available at weekends as thats when us hard working  people (who work to pay for our hobby) are likely to want to view. 

Then there are the horses that have competed and been regularly placed but no trace of them anywhere on internet under any name. Nor the supposed rider either in some cases.

Horse did xyz in Ireland but not quite sure how as seems to have difficulty doing just x now.

Done a training show... cant fathom this one cos surely either training or a show?. And of courseit  did really well.

Any finally the last one rider found she liked when we googled we found some very unsettling information about the sellers!! 

Thank God for the internet, it has made it harder for the scammers and liars and cheats to succeed.

Oh well back to the computer to see if any other possibles have been listed.
		
Click to expand...

You are so right about the internet. Why do sellers put rubbish information when its so easy to check out a horse's record? If you go on the BE site and look at the horses for sale, some people have a very odd idea of what their horse is worth compared to its BE record. I saw one on there to make a 4* horse, wanted about £20,000 for it. It had never managed to get a clear SJ in about three seasons!


----------



## Horsemad12 (10 March 2016)

I would look for a nice 5yrs old that hasn't been spoilt if the jockey is experienced, you should quickly be able to get out doing some 90's with an aim of 100's by the middle of the year.

You will get a better horse for your money and not get someone else's issues!


----------



## AnShanDan (10 March 2016)

Horsemad12 said:



			I would look for a nice 5yrs old that hasn't been spoilt if the jockey is experienced, you should quickly be able to get out doing some 90's with an aim of 100's by the middle of the year.

You will get a better horse for your money and not get someone else's issues!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. You should be able to get a nice 5 or 6 year old, unspolit and ready to do a BE 90 now and 100 later in the year. It is not a big ask for a normal well schooled horse to do BE100.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (10 March 2016)

Horsemad12 said:



			I would look for a nice 5yrs old that hasn't been spoilt if the jockey is experienced, you should quickly be able to get out doing some 90's with an aim of 100's by the middle of the year.

You will get a better horse for your money and not get someone else's issues!
		
Click to expand...

This. Then you are either only going up in terms of producing the horse and having a long term horse to take through the levels, or if it doesn't go up through the levels you can sell it for a profit. A win win all round  I find it's often easier to take a young horse and teach it, than try to iron out bad habits of an experienced horse


----------



## Eventmum (10 March 2016)

We  have decided that a nice 5 year old is the way to go.  Jockey very experienced done BE  BE100, all riding club champs and used to bringing on to that level. Now just need to find one.... Wish me luck


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 March 2016)

wench said:



			Think training shows are a bit of an "Irish" thing
		
Click to expand...

Definitely - our current youngster had apparently done training shows - not that you'd know it! BUT he is brave and bold and can jump - he's just green as a cabbage


----------



## JackJill (10 March 2016)

Try Irish horse imports, they have some lovely horses if you are looking for a blank canvas.


----------



## MagicMelon (10 March 2016)

Might be worth asking round your local PC and RC's (since there should be lots of BE90 horses at this level) - they may know of one for sale which will hopefully then come with references?  My mare would suit the bill but she's not for sale  

Are you sure your budget is right?  Sounds obvious but if its a bit on the low side then you will attract the dodgier ones, there will be nice ones amongst them but it'll be much harder to weed them out!  If I'm honest I've never had a problem finding a horse, but then I put a huge priority on temperament - with that, everything else is pretty straight forward. I've only ever turned down 2 horses I've tried!  Make sure you're asking the right questions in the initial phone call, get video clips etc. before you can judge if its worth going to see?  If you want one doing BE90's then obviously you can see their record for a good idea of what they're like.


----------



## Eventmum (10 March 2016)

Think budget fine as said previously have found but then vetting failures which to be fair wasnt for things the sellers would have necesaary been aware of.
 Doesnt need to have actually done BE90,  just be capable, happy to do couple of BE80 first. Yeah tried pony club, riding club, local wanted ads, national wanted ads but seem to either be mares (which we cant have) have an 'issue'  or are ridiculously priced. Not looking for totally finished, paid relatively little for last horse who was amazing and budget much much bigger this time but still no luck&#55357;&#56870; also doesnt help want 15.2 -16hh max and most seem to be much bigger and therefore too big for small rider. Asking so many questions when ringing i could go on mastermind with their horses as specialist subject but reality not matching when viewed, was same when searching for riders 14.2hh so guess nothing changes


----------



## Mickyjoe (10 March 2016)

Hi Eventmum, tried to pm you but can't for some reason. If you do venture to Ireland I have one that might fit the bill. 158cms, was rsv champ riding horse at royal Dublin,  and has jumped to 1m10 and evented with wins and placings EI100.


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 March 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....2095537374&fref=nf&pnref=story.unseen-section

Gortmore stables in Ireland? I bought mine from there (who wasn't homebred by them; he's average in many ways but really well started and does exactly what it says on the tin) but I know several horses they've sold and have all done the job they were meant to do.

They have this youngster:

http://www.irishhorsegateway.ie/ads/talented-young-horse/

And this proven horse, but a mare.
http://www.irishhorsegateway.ie/ads/super-junior-eventershowjumper/


----------



## Eventmum (14 March 2016)

Well another unsucessful weekend. Loving the idea of ireland more and more so will have to get organised. On the plus side still only paying for one horse, livery, insurance, shoes etc...


----------



## LeannePip (15 March 2016)

where are you Event mum?  A friend and i recently went to Irish Horse Imports, They had loads in, nothing was the finished product but there were some really nice ones, we could have come home with two or three.  I think Ireland is definitely the way forward for nice green youngsters, whether that's by going over direct or through a dealer, My now 5yo came from Ireland too before i bought her and shes just wonderful!


----------



## Eventmum (15 March 2016)

We were considering irish horse imports cos they are quite close to us, but we don't have an expert to take with us and I would like to be able to try a horse twice, whereas there you are expected to make mind up there and then and without an expert opinion really worried will make a mistake.


----------



## LeannePip (15 March 2016)

Yes you do have to make the decision there and then, whilst my friend and I aren't experts we had an idea of what she was looking for and what she didn't want and then just went with an open mind.

We saw a few free schooled, rode one and decided she ticked the boxes and provided she passed the vetting she'd be a nice useful sort.  She was super green so had no 'background' but had a nice temperment and really that's all you can go buy when looking for a prospect.


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 March 2016)

They do give you I think it's 3 weeks to return if the horse is not suitable as well


----------



## Arniebear (15 March 2016)

My current youngster came from irish horse imports.... take a look at my recent thread titled 'Update and first event of the season'

Only got him end of sept and we are ready for BE80s now, although for my sanity and my credit card balance will be sticking to unaff for another month!! but then im not as experienced as your rider as only started BE last year on my other one 

He has been dead easy to do and im hoping to step up to 90 mid season but then im in no rush, im sure if someone more experienced had him he would be capable of 100s this season without a doubt.

ohhh and i deffo didnt take anyone experienced with me, just my sister! I liked his attitude so i brought him!


----------



## MS123 (16 March 2016)

I'm not sure if Ride Irish, Surrey is still up and running? They used to have some beautiful horses in for sale.


----------



## MS123 (16 March 2016)

Arniebear said:



			My current youngster came from irish horse imports.... take a look at my recent thread titled 'Update and first event of the season'

Only got him end of sept and we are ready for BE80s now, although for my sanity and my credit card balance will be sticking to unaff for another month!! but then im not as experienced as your rider as only started BE last year on my other one 

He has been dead easy to do and im hoping to step up to 90 mid season but then im in no rush, im sure if someone more experienced had him he would be capable of 100s this season without a doubt.

ohhh and i deffo didnt take anyone experienced with me, just my sister! I liked his attitude so i brought him!
		
Click to expand...

I just had a flick through your posts and I can't believe the difference in your boy!! What an absolute swan he is (not that he wasn't before), but boy he looks incredible, massive congratulations to you!


----------



## Eventmum (20 March 2016)

Well after viewing several more that weren't suitable looks like found the one subject to vetting. Rider happy, i'm happy and really nice horse.  Crossing all fingers and toes this one is the end of our search, more details and a piccie after all finalised. Thanks for all advice and suggestions.


----------



## sare_bear (21 March 2016)

Fingers crossed hopefully 'it' will sail through the vetting. Looking forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Eventmum (26 March 2016)

Very glad to report that 'the one' passed the vetting and after arranging eye wateringly high insurance is now home with us. Seems a very chilled chappy who appears to love other horses, as we walked him to his new stable he just wanted to stop and stand to groom them over the door!! Not a single squeal from him or the others who seemed to like him just as much. Really happy so far.


----------



## LeannePip (26 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Very glad to report that 'the one' passed the vetting and after arranging eye wateringly high insurance is now home with us. Seems a very chilled chappy who appears to love other horses, as we walked him to his new stable he just wanted to stop and stand to groom them over the door!! Not a single squeal from him or the others who seemed to like him just as much. Really happy so far.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you faint something - but we really do need pictures and more detail!


----------



## Horsemad12 (30 March 2016)

Agreed pictures please!


----------



## Bernster (30 March 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Very glad to report that 'the one' passed the vetting and after arranging eye wateringly high insurance is now home with us. Seems a very chilled chappy who appears to love other horses, as we walked him to his new stable he just wanted to stop and stand to groom them over the door!! Not a single squeal from him or the others who seemed to like him just as much. Really happy so far.
		
Click to expand...

Fab news, look forward to meeting him virtually


----------



## ljohnsonsj (30 March 2016)

Pics please! So glad you found the one hope he brings many years of happiness


----------



## Eventmum (30 March 2016)

Piccies asap. Details 6 year old 16.1 ISH gelding ( ID x TB) done a bit of everything, still a tad green but moves beautifully and loves jumping. Just hecked out so far and even in the wind been good.


----------



## star (30 March 2016)

Great you have found something. Where did you find him in the end? Look forward to seeing piccies!


----------



## Starbucks (30 March 2016)

EDITED! Sorry just seen you've got one!  Congrats!


----------



## Eventmum (13 April 2016)

Hi  sorry still having photo problems but just a little update.  All going well, had a few 'trying it on moments' as he has been settling in, but he has been quietly informed about acceptable behaviour and has been pretty good generally.  Daughter took to first small competition at the weekend, having only been able to ride a handful of times since he arrived they produced a reasonable dressage test (67% at prelim with 8s for his walk) and jumped a scary 85cm SJ course indoors easily (not sure he has ever been indoors before though).


----------



## Nicnac (13 April 2016)

Can't beat a good irish bog pony.  Sounds lovely and sane.  Good luck with him


----------



## Tangaroo (13 April 2016)

Glad hes going well. Where did you find him?


----------



## Eventmum (13 April 2016)

Well after driving 100's of miles we actually found him locally; he had been brought over from Ireland and been schooled by eventer with really good record.  Had seen him previously but didn't view as was a bit out of our budget and slightly bigger than we were looking for. however, we decided that endless travelling and failed vettings was costing us rather a lot (quite apart from the time element) and decided to widen our criteria and up our budget slightly in the hope of finally finding something. And we viewed and daughter fell in love with him, lets hope the love lasts!!


----------



## Eventmum (11 May 2016)

Quick update, just a few weeks in we have had a few teething probs but really he has been a star, completed his first BE with very respectable dressage and one pole sj and clear xc. He is proving bold and brave so really looking forward to the future.


----------



## silv (11 May 2016)

That's great he has worked out, but we need a photo!


----------



## Eventmum (11 May 2016)

I have tried but cant work out how to get a photo in...


----------



## Eventmum (11 May 2016)

Photos didn't work but here is a video of his first proper show with us after having him 3 weeks!

[video=youtube;kOYa9cf_Jz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOYa9cf_Jz8[/video]


----------



## Bernster (11 May 2016)

He looks like a sweetie, v smart fella.  You're obviously following in the footsteps of the 'shaky-cam, blockbuster directors, with the video work there (sorry, couldn't resist!).


----------



## Eventmum (11 May 2016)

Usually much better videoing than this, have a tremour that kicks in occasionally, also think i was actually trying to watch at the same time as videoing...lol


----------



## JustMe22 (12 May 2016)

Lovely! I've always wanted something his colour  Looks very sweet!


----------



## silv (12 May 2016)

Very nice indeed, looks like a very careful jumper.  Great colour, I can see why your daughter fell for him.


----------



## Pigeon (12 May 2016)

Lovely looking horse!! What a relief it must be to have finally found one, he sounds like a star!


----------



## onemoretime (12 May 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Has anyone any advice on how to find the 'holy grail' a genuine small horse capable of BE90 now and 100 in future, that is good to handle and actually likes people. 

Due to injury of much loved event horse we unexpectedly found ourselves looking for another horse. Oh boy, i had forgotten what a minefield this is; we have driven miles, seen horses that dont resemble the photo/video let alone the description which in some cases was far from the reality. We have been presented with everything from nice horses, but which wouldnt actually have ability to do UA odes, to very highly strung horses that rider chose not to even get on . We have looked privately and at dealers (something i was very wary of). Now with numerous viewings and failed vettings behind us, and with  the event season underway desperation is setting in. We have reasonable budget but not enormous and a rider that is very experienced and willing to school on, but still no luck.
		
Click to expand...

  Have you tried Irish Horse Imports in Pangbourne Berkshire.


----------



## onemoretime (12 May 2016)

Eventmum said:



			Photos didn't work but here is a video of his first proper show with us after having him 3 weeks!

[video=youtube;kOYa9cf_Jz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOYa9cf_Jz8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

  Do so love a grey, what is his breeding.


----------



## Eventmum (12 June 2016)

Update on new boy.  First BE90 yesterday and only 2nd event. Really good day, he is green but good dressage, unlucky pole and clear xc. He was very chilled all day, happy to, stand quietly in lorry in between phases and let us stud, tack and boot up easily on the lorry. For those interested he is ID x TB. Video link of yesterday.[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LKiHpjvUhIk&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Eventmum (12 June 2016)

Sorry that link didn't work, here it is again. https://youtu.be/LKiHpjvUhlk


----------



## Eventmum (26 July 2016)

Sorry cant resist an update. Well after 2 x BE80, 1 x UA 90 ans 1 BE90 we entered Dauntsey BE90, known as a stiff 90 course we wanted to see how he coped. Produced best dressage to date and one unlucky pole; xc full up very technical course that caused quite a few problems with combinations of skinnies, drop log to skinny brush box , two waters etc but he was amazing, brave and totally honest, clear with some time as ground a little hard but daughter so pleased with him and cant wait to see how he progresses now and hoping to do a 100 by end of season.


----------



## silv (26 July 2016)

Fantastic, no wonder you are pleased with him.  He looks fabulous.


----------



## blackhor2e (26 July 2016)

So pleased you found one! They really are like a needle in a haystack


----------



## Eventmum (27 July 2016)

Thanks, we keep thinking that each time we take him out as he continues to amaze us with his attitude and wish to please.


----------



## Roisiny (28 July 2016)

*EDIT* should of looked at the dates and end comments, fab horse you've got there


----------

